# Tyan M3295 IPMI on a Tyan S2912WG2NR-E



## minimike (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi

Currently i am planning to setup a new Server for October/November. I have got bought a Box with an Tyan M3295 IPMI dougthercard on a Tyan S2912WG2NR-E motherboard. With two Opterons and 32GB memory. And I'm thinking about to migrate this time from RHEL to FreeBSD 
So anybody knows IPMI works on FreeBSD? And the hardware for IPMI will be supported?

best regards
Darko


----------



## aragon (Aug 16, 2010)

minimike said:
			
		

> So anybody knows IPMI works on FreeBSD? And the hardware for IPMI will be supported?


What support would you need?  The IPMI controllers I've worked with have always been OS agnostic, so not sure why FreeBSD needs support.


----------

